# Canon EOS R Continuous Eye-AF Sort Of!



## killswitch (Jan 8, 2019)

I just came across this video, and did a quick test on my EOS R. I will be darned, it does work!


----------



## Viggo (Jan 8, 2019)

Ha! That’s cool! How come Canon didn’t think of that? Thanks for sharing. It worked here also


----------



## random.lt (Jan 27, 2019)

So that's why views on my short video went up.
Thanks for sharing @killswitch


----------



## killswitch (Jan 27, 2019)

random.lt said:


> So that's why views on my short video went up.
> Thanks for sharing @killswitch


No, thank you. I have been using your trick and it works like a charm. Baffles me why Canon didnt think of this or anyone else for that matter. I have a 19 month old who loves to be active, and I am able to track him consistently using the trick on your video. So, thank you =D


----------



## Viggo (Jan 27, 2019)

Is there any way to pause AF? It’s going crazy


----------



## random.lt (Jan 27, 2019)

Viggo said:


> Is there any way to pause AF? It’s going crazy



AF menu (pink one)
1st part
Continuous AF - set to DISABLE


----------



## Viggo (Jan 27, 2019)

random.lt said:


> AF menu (pink one)
> 1st part
> Continuous AF - set to DISABLE


No, I’m talking about when continuous is enabled. I just quickly did a “C2” mode for this eye-AF workaround, and seemed logic to pause AF when I’m doing settings via the screen etc. I want continuous AF for the “hack” but the option to pause like video AF


----------



## random.lt (Jan 27, 2019)

Viggo said:


> No, I’m talking about when continuous is enabled. I just quickly did a “C2” mode for this eye-AF workaround, and seemed logic to pause AF when I’m doing settings via the screen etc. I want continuous AF for the “hack” but the option to pause like video AF


 Sorry, in that case it's best to wait for firmware updates and hope that "the hack" will be obsolete  (fingers crossed)


----------

